# Driving Multiple Monitors from Macbook Pro



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

I did a quick search and did see one 2006 thread on this topic but given the time lapse thought it would be worth revisiting.

Here is my setup and here is what I'd like to do:

MacBookPro 2.2Ghz Core2Duo 4G of RAM; Bluetooth Keyboard & Mouse. At the moment I run 1 external ViewSonic 19" LCD display using the external DVI attachment and utilize the MBPs screen as a secondary monitor.

What I would like to ideally do is have 2 monitors (my existing 19" monitor and buy another 19"+ flat panel) then turn off the MBPs monitor?

You may ask why I'd want to do this. While my existing setup works well I wouldn't mind refining it with two larger external monitors that would be placed side by side. The main things I do are fairly heavy document creation using Office (Word & Excel) and this would be a further productivity boost.

Now the questions:

1) Can I do this on the MBP without spending a fortune (excluding the cost of the extra monitor)? and has anyone successfully implemented the suggested measures?

2) It doesn't seem like there is good external monitor management tools available for the Mac since the native support in OSX is relatively weak (e.g., the menus for an app. still remain locked to the main monitor even if you've moved an app to your secondary monitor) - has anyone found a good tool to give you better control?


Thanks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

You cannot do this. You will need a special video card to do such a thing. To the best of my knowledge you can only do this with a mac pro with an after market video card.

Best you can do is one with your macbook screen. I think the mbp will support up to a 24" screen? I have a 21.6" on my mbp and it is an excellent size!


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> You cannot do this. You will need a special video card to do such a thing. To the best of my knowledge you can only do this with a mac pro with an after market video card.
> 
> Best you can do is one with your macbook screen. I think the mbp will support up to a 24" screen? I have a 21.6" on my mbp and it is an excellent size!


According to Apple and what I've seen the MBP can support 30" monitors and resolution up to 2560 x 1600.


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Thanks - I'm still interested in hearing others experience*

Much appreciated that's what I suspected that given the Nvidia card onboard the MBP I'd be limited to one external monitor - which isn't bad it's just nice to have the option to boost it up.

Curious as to what others have done in terms of iMac's, Mini's in terms of looking at this issue.

Thanks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

30" you say!


mmmmm....sounds good to me then.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

ps1 said:


> What I would like to ideally do is have 2 monitors (my existing 19" monitor and buy another 19"+ flat panel) then turn off the MBPs monitor?


What is the resolution of your 19" monitor?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

ViDock Gfx: High Performance Dual Display Notebook Expansion

It's not shipping yet, AFAIK.. but, it's going to be a great solution for people who want to run multiple displays from their Macbook Pros.

edit: Carbon is also a distributor for them, so you may want to give them a call to see what information is available.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

There is a (couple) of boxes that take the DVI out and splits it into 2 monitor feeds. It does this by appearing to the computer as one monitor that is width of the 2 displays connected, and the dividing across the 2 outputs.

I don't remember the brand, but it is dual head video or something.

Z.

[edit] VGA - Matrox Graphics - GXM - Products - DualHead2Go Analog Edition

DVI - Experience the Wonders of More Space With TripleHead2Go Digital Edition


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Vexel said:


> ViDock Gfx: High Performance Dual Display Notebook Expansion
> 
> It's not shipping yet, AFAIK.. but, it's going to be a great solution for people who want to run multiple displays from their Macbook Pros.
> 
> edit: Carbon is also a distributor for them, so you may want to give them a call to see what information is available.


I'd be really interested in this, as I'm sure others might be, maybe Carbon can pipe in to let us know if/when these are shipping. Any reviews on these?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

zarquon said:


> There is a (couple) of boxes that take the DVI out and splits it into 2 monitor feeds. It does this by appearing to the computer as one monitor that is width of the 2 displays connected, and the dividing across the 2 outputs.
> 
> I don't remember the brand, but it is dual head video or something.
> 
> ...


The problem with the Matrox products is that they only do video mirroring, AFAIK.


----------



## cdnbacon (Feb 26, 2001)

Vexel said:


> The problem with the Matrox products is that they only do video mirroring, AFAIK.


Oh? Where did you read that?


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Vexel said:


> The problem with the Matrox products is that they only do video mirroring, AFAIK.


read the website, I think you'll find that this will do what the op asked for, and is available now.

Z.


----------



## Zer0tails (Oct 21, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> 30" you say!
> 
> 
> mmmmm....sounds good to me then.


Yes, a 30" monitor. I used to be a dual monitor guy, but I think a 30" more than makes up for having 2 monitors.

OP: my humble suggestion is to get a 30" monitor (if you're willing to drop the $$) and that'll save you the cost of getting a box splitter etc. 

I don't think anyone would be disappointed with a 30".


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry, I was going from memory. There was a time when Matrox didn't support spanning and only offered a solution to mirror onto multiple monitors.

My bad!


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Good suggestion I'll look at that as one option as well.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

THere's also this: Electronista | LG LCD adds up to 6 displays via USB

Not quite out for the public or Mac yet it looks pretty good.


----------



## Neil Smith (May 12, 2008)

Sorry for the nube question.

Want to use the dvi output into another monitor, can I just use a standard dvi cable? Using the dvi-vga cable that came with my Macbook Pro.

Neil


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes you can if that monitor has a dvi port.


----------



## RedLightning (Apr 9, 2007)

Matrox triple/double head to go is what you need.

nothing else will work the way you want it to , I have a couple they are under $400ea...


and they definitely are not limited to mirroring only.


----------



## abrownman (Mar 22, 2008)

Vidock offers a pretty sweet solution to your issue:

External Graphics Upgrade for Notebooks : Upgrading your Laptop - Tom's Hardware

the review is quite in-depth and could answer pretty much all of your questions


----------



## kamikazi (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry i have the new macbook pro 13.3" 2.53 Ghz 2009 model. Can i have dual monitors setup and how so?


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Mini DisplayPort (video out) 
Connect to an external display or projection system that uses a DVI, Dual-Link DVI, or 
VGA connector. You can purchase adapters for supported video formats. 


from the manual that came in the box.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

kamikazi said:


> sorry i have the new macbook pro 13.3" 2.53 Ghz 2009 model. Can i have dual monitors setup and how so?


To extend your desktop with a 2nd monitor you need one of these (assuming your external has DVI input).

For only $8.50 each when QTY 50+ purchased - Mini Display Port to DVI Adapter | Mini DisplayPort to DVI / VGA Adapter


----------

